# Sunrrof problems wont shut close



## GST Spyder (May 11, 2018)

Hi. First poster...?
My 2003 x-trail has a sunroof. However when I have had it slided back and I then close it again it wont close properly. Passangerside lift the sunroof tight shut against the roof in the rear, but on driver side it leaves a gap of about 1cm. It doesnt go all the way up to tight I checked the mechanics and it looks ok but obviusly its not ?
Any suggestions on where it may fault?


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Try this. The video is for a Maxima, but I think the re-learn procedure is common to all Nissans


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for that link Mike. I may try it on mine. In my case, the issue is not the same. Mine slides back and forth without a problem, but will not close automatically when it stops sliding. At that point, I have to push the tilt up down button for it to go up and then close in the proper position. Been like this for the past 4 or 5 years. Think I tried resetting it but it didn't change anything. Still, I will try again though I think the problem is related to the motor or some signal switch failure.

Not sure this will work for the new poster because his problem seems to be that his sunroof is off-kilter in its tracks for one side to be higher than the other. I think this video again for a Maxima might be helpful as it seems to be the exact same issue described. Hopefully it helps. Good luck and let us know what you learn in your repair attempt.


----------



## GST Spyder (May 11, 2018)

True ..my roof works just fine in all ways except that rear driverside corner wont go all the way up tp seal when I close it. No electrical problems,no problems with mechanixs or anything.....just the sealing part.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I only know 2 things about sunroofs from other cars I've had.

1) There is some kind of re-learn/reset procedure involving the switch/computer. Some version of "push this for 17 seconds, spit over your left shoulder while chanting the following"
2) There is some sort of physical adjustment possible for lifting them flush with the roof. I think that is unique to makes and models.


----------



## GST Spyder (May 11, 2018)

Found the problem.... in the sliding mechanism in the picture the arm with the groove slides on a rivet, in the groove. This rivet has a plastic cover/bushing on it that makes it fit tightly in the groove. On my driverside that plastic piece is gone so the groove is to big for the rivet creating a loose fit that wont make enough pressure to lift the sunroof up high enough to seal.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good find. Hopefully you can either replace it or find something to devise a fix. Good luck.
Reprogramming has changed nothing on mine. But at least I can get it to fully close and seal with the up down button, so its not very crucial. I also don<t feel like taking the headliner apart to check the motor unless I absolutely have to. I went to Kenny u pull in Ottawa that had 4 x trails for picking but they were all low end trims without sunroofs. That said one of them had a brand new rear wiper arm which I nabbed as well as the rear wiper motor and door handle which I took as spares, as well as some clips, lug nuts, center arm rest, and driver<s side glove box open close switch which had busted on mine. All told less than 40 bucks. Also wanted to find a new drivers seat base whose side bolster foam was not collapsing like mine, but no luck there. All the driver<s side seats were worn or already taken. Thought I could take a passenger side one, so for fun took one apart at Kenny<s, whereupon I realized removing the seat cover foam without damaging them would not be easy. Moreover the available ones did not have the seat warmers. Guess I will have to keep looking.


----------



## GST Spyder (May 11, 2018)

Good luck finding everything you need ?I will try to come up with a solution to my problem as well....if I do I will post that too ?


----------

